# What do you feel when first pregnant?



## ForeverPink

Hi

Ive just been told I am pregnant by my doctor. Ive not had my first scan yet so dont know how far I am gone but im in the early stages. The Doctor guessed at 6 weeks.

I have a question. Do you "feel" anything in your stomach when first pregnant. At the moment I have zero morning sickness, feel pretty damn fit but have a feeling like sort of wind or bloated feeling at the moment. No pain at all though. Is this normal. Have any of you ladies had the same symptoms.

Thank you


----------



## amandabelle

I had morning sickness. For 5 months, no joke. So the only think i felt was sick. But I believe that being "winded" is probably normal. You're going to notice that you'll be tired a lot more lately, and you'll tire out easily. So things like maybe taking a walk or jog, or even walking through the mall at a decent pace will be very tiresome.


----------



## lynnda

I am 8 weeks pregnant now and have extreme nausea, very tender breasts, and I have to pee ALL the time!! I am also have trouble sleeping (probably because I am peeing all the time)!

I too get winded easily. Hopefully you won't get morning sickness....it's awful!

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## nvisible2you

you dont really feel any different until you get a ways into the pregnancy like 16 to 20 weeks.


----------



## PerfectMistake

I threw up 2 times my entire pregnancy - and one I think was from something I ate.

I would feel uneasy in the mornings...but it went away in the late morning and stopped happening at about...ohhh...3 months? Never to return.

But I was sleepy a lot...

LUCKY in pregnancy and LUCKY in motherhood. Evan is so tame - slept through the night since 5 weeks.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

Every pregnancy is different. When I was pregnant I had no morning sickness and felt better than I ever felt in my life. The only difference was that I did nap a lot. I had a friend that was pregnant at the same time and was sick the entire nine months. I was lucky.


----------



## DreamSonia

Barbiegirl - my pregnancy was exactly as you are describing - especially in the beginning. Somewhere in the middle I developed a food aversion to chicken, but that was it. No morning sickness, just a bloated feeling with sore breasts and a slight cramping in the beginning....Then my body felt really good until the 3rd trimester when I started to get too big and uncomfortable sleeping, etc. but you have a long way to go til then. good luck!


----------



## KellyB

I never had morning sickness. I was tired. At about 2 months my pants became a little tighter but I was about 14 weeks before I felt that first flutter. It actually does feel like a little flutter. Hard to describe. By 4 months I was wearing looser shirts but not maternity. I bought jeans in a bigger size. By six months I had to break down and buy maternity pants and jeans but I was my biggest in the cold months and wore loose, regular sweaters so still maternity shirts weren't really necessary.


----------



## farris2

Well it was 25 years ago...I didnt show til my 5th month.I never had morning sickness.It was pretty easy going til labor time.


----------



## andreawee

During my early pregnancy, I got "wind" easily and tender breasts and I need to pee very often! I experienced some sharp pain on my lower back as well.


----------



## pinkbundles

Congratulations!

When I am pregnant, the first thing I feel is soreness in my boobs. I also can't stand most smells and generally, I feel sick for the first (morning sickness) and third (really bad heartburn) trimesters.


----------



## bella1342

My first pregnancy I found out really early, but I didn't get morning sickness at all. It started out, I got a urinary tract infection... my bf's mom was like "that's a sign of pregnancy.." I shrugged it off, but then I was late with my period. My whole pregnancy was great... I never really got sick at all... at night sometimes I would get pains, and it would be uncomfortable to sleep, but that's about it. Oh, and I gained 55 pounds.






This pregnancy is totally different. From day 1 until the last day of my first trimester, I had really bad morning sickness. It was an all day sickness actually. I'll be going into my 5th month soon, and I'm FINALLY feeling better. It is still so hard to get comfortable to sleep though. At my dr.'s appointments I've been losing weight rather than gaining... so I'm happy about that.


----------



## flutterbug

my lower back hurts.And i feel my right fallopian tube or like something is building down there possibly its weird.


----------



## katina74

I feel miserable. always nauseous, always hungry, always thirsty


----------



## breathless

when i was pregnant, nothing changed in my body. no pain, no nothing. i just had a bloody nose every morning. i even had no morning sickness. every pregnancy is different.


----------



## mmonroemaniac

i found out i was pregnant three weeks ago, and i havent been feeling too good, ive had mornig sickness really bad headaches, needing to wee alot, and nearly fainted twice at work. everything i hav read in the pregnancy books say this should pass as soon as i get into the second trimester, so fingres crossed!


----------



## empericalbeauty

My friend told me that when she was pregnant she dreamt of a fish....


----------



## reesesilverstar

Dude, I feel horribel (shhhh)...

I feel nauseas and bloated, thirsty but peeing all the time. I'm tired, grumpy and emotional... And to top it all off, I can't throw up, so I'm getting diarrhea... It's soooo uncomfortable. I want to hit my bf, cuz he thinks "It's a good sign, means the baby's developing properly..."

I want to HIT HIM!!!


----------



## New Mommy To Be

_Well Im 9 weeks I have bad morning sickness that it most days all day and my belly hurts alot..... I do belive it is growing pains but Im not such. Im only 17 though and in High School I think the getting up at 6 in the morning every morning doesnt help cause on the mornings i can slleep in I dnt really have any morning sickness but I such do when I get up early or even sometimeswhen i stay up to late and get to terid. I hope that helps you understand something. _


----------



## URBeautiful20

Hi Felt really sleepy and I had this feeling like I was light headed and going to throw up!  I remember all I wanted to eat was a baked potatoe with sour cream and butter!


----------



## jangelly

in the beginning with my first I just felt like I was about to get my period (you know sore boobs and cramps) I was exhausted all the time, I mean I had to keep moving because the moment I sat down I was gone than there was a feeling like something was stabbing me right in my belly button I was and still am a smoker but everytime I would try to light one up they tasted gross and made me nauseous. ( I quit as soon as I saw those 2 pink lines). and all I craved was nacho cheese chalupas from taco bell and extra crispy chicken with butter melted all over it from popeyes and salsa ( which i hate) 7 lbs 8 oz 21 in

with my second I knew I was pregnant and it was our 5th anniversary ( my kids are 14 months apart) I was peeing ALL THE TIME, couldn't stand to be around smoke, and was exhausted just like the first one and i had morning sickness for 3 months (yeah try changing a poopy diaper with that) after sickness went away i craved ice cream with pickle juice, Cheetos, fried pickles, and snickers bars (never liked those either) 10 lbs 11oz 23 in

and from what ive seen they become what you eat while pregnant oldest wont eat anything but chicken, lettuce, carrots and cheese all has to have ranch dressing

 second loves pickles and broccoli (shes my lil mikey- if anyone remembers those commercials)


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

I had no idea I was pregnant  I didn't feel anything


----------



## ladyblackq12

right now i dont really feel anything besides hunger and sleepy and cant stand the smell of burgers........


----------



## ladyblackq12

so how do you know if something is growing inside if u cant feel any thing be cause thats how i feel but i know im pregnat


----------



## ladyblackq12

so how do you know if something is growing inside if u cant feel any thing be cause thats how i feel but i know im pregnat


----------



## PrettyLivy

1


----------



## missxtinaaa

When I was pregnant, I had a tiny bit of morning sickness, threw up a few times...more nausea than anything.

and SO much cramping..I kept thinking my period was going to start lol

well..now I have a two month old so i guess I wasn't having a period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missxtinaaa

Do you not cramp?


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Cramping, Tender Breasts, I have Hyperemesis Gravidarum so I have been VERY sick. I'm 15 weeks and still sick. Lately I've been feeling 'quickening', feels like butterflies in your stomach. This has been going on for about a week, but no kicks or anything yet.


----------



## slinka

Every pregnancy is different-even your own pregnancies will vary!
Some feel nothing the entire time except for the baby moving and labor lol.

I'm one of those weirdos who just "knows" they're pregnant- before a test, before being late, before any symptoms.

When syptoms hit with my last I was about 2 months and I was so incredibly nauseous. I never threw up, but I stayed right on that edge of "Oh god I know I'm gonna puke" Which I can tell you (since I threw up every evening for a couple of months with my first) the constant nausea with no relief is FAR worse then actually throwing up. Ugh.

Oh, actually before that, I was insanely tired. I literally did not move from the couch for anything other than the bathroom or water.

Congrats, by the way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dankore

I had no toxicosis, but I was dizzy very often.


----------

